# Zeolite - heavy metal detox. Anyone tried?



## L_ouise

Hello, sorry didn't know which section to stick this.

I was doing some research and came across toxic heavy metals like lead (Pb) and animony (Sb) impacting fertility. It lead to me finding out about something called Chelation which is the removal of these heavy metals and a natural chelator is called Zeolite.

It sounds like quite an intense detox, not that it impacts lifestyle so much but it is required to be taken very frequently for extended periods and in the short term can cause symptoms in the form of headaches, pimples, odd urine, etc

I won't be doing it even though it can help eggs, my husband will be doing it (haha) and i just wondered if anyone had any experience or information with this kind of detox?

Thanks xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Yes Ive taken zeolite ! 

i detoxed with it and gave it to my 5 yr old . 

if you buy the powder be careful on dosage as you could end up with bad tummyy cramps and the runs. 

casule form poss best ! 
I have a lage tub of it actually - if it helps with egg (didnt know that) think il get back on it. 

xx xx


----------

